# Anybody been to Target today to see Kindle Displays?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Supposedly this goes nationwide today. Anyone go yet?
There are 2 within 15 minutes of me, I'm gonna call before going.


----------



## SMS (Jun 6, 2010)

Called two in the Birmingham, AL area and both stores are trying to get they displays up.  Both sales people said they knew nothing about "the thing".


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I need to make a Target run today, so I will be keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

SMS said:


> Both sales people said they knew nothing about "the thing".


That's comforting


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I have not been up there yet, but I should make an appearance.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I went by mine a few days ago and she said they'd have them today. Went in today and the two people in electronics didn't know what I was talking about. <sigh> no display or anything. Hopefully they'll figure it out eventually and get them set up.

Hubs suggested I make a bunch of Kindleboards business cards and take them in to Target


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hubs suggested I make a bunch of Kindleboards business cards and take them in to Target


Maybe a sign that says "If you have questions about this device please visit www.kboards.com as our associates are mostly clueless about it and will likely just compare it to the iPad."


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I asked the Executive (I use to be her teamlead a few years ago before I became a stay at home mom) of my Super Target if they were getting it this weekend.  She said "Yes, and what is it?"  I told her about mine and she said, "I want one!"  I hope people see how great it is, but I'm afraid the staff won't know what to say about it.  I just got my K2i a couple days ago, and talked about it on Facebook.  Everyone had to ask me what it was.  When I got my KK I knew people would not know what it was, but now I thought more people would.  Hopefully this helps spread the word to those who missed it.  Everyone who I've told about my K2i wants one.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Maybe a sign that says "If you have questions about this device please visit www.kboards.com as our associates are mostly clueless about it and will likely just compare it to the iPad."


Well, the Target around here that I frequent the most has been stocking Sony Readers. So, I don't think that's a valid assumption. Not that other's don't make that mistake... (I was reading my DX the other day when a teenage boy asked me if it was an iPad. Not the type of person I'd expect to make that mistake.)


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

I stopped by my local Target this morning thinking I would check out the new Kindle display... no sign whatsoever of the Kindle there. Checked target.com, and the kindle is not on there... however, there are several kindle cases on their site. A couple stores in my area show the cases in stock (and I am assuming they also have the kindle), but the store I stopped at this morning said the cases were not in stock... so maybe only select stores have gotten them in is my guess.

I'm also wondering if they will get the DX or just the regular kindle 2. I would love to use my employee discount on a DX. But I might wait to see what comes in August


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I happened to stop by Super Target today and happened to be in the electronics section to get batteries, and there it was!  It was a pretty prominent display on the end cap facing the main part of the store, so lots of people should see it.  It was just a demo unit, but it felt like a real Kindle, and you could pull it off the display (tethered with one of those retractable cords) and hold it.  It cycles through some pages with information about the Kindle.  I should have taken a picture with my phone, but I wasn't thinking about it at the time.


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was at one of the local Target's this afternoon and it had part of a Kindle display up. The marketing portion was in place, but there was no Kindle. There was one speck cover (red) and two of the fitted cases.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Target has them, but the display isn't much. They are remodeling, so I hope it improves.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I was in yesterday but forgot to look!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I went to my local Target yesterday and still no sign of it yet. I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I purposely went to the Target closest to my home yesterday to check out the display.  They didn't have a display set up but in a locked glass cabinet they had 2 boxed Kindles and 3-4 cover/cases.  I asked the sales associate and he said that they were supposed to have the display but the person that would set it up didn't work this past weekend and would set it up when she came in to work next.  I then had to pick my DD up from work and since she is very close to the Super Target we went there to see the display and they didn't even have any Kindles in sight and when I asked was told that they wouldn't have the display up until the 16th but that they did have some Kindles in stock and did I want one.  I stated that I had come into their store specifically to see the display and was disappointed that they didn't have it since the announcement stated that they would be in the stores on June 6th.  They just shrugged their shoulders.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

They should hire US to give demonstrations and talk it up.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

vickir said:


> They should hire US to give demonstrations and talk it up.


AGREED!


----------



## SarahDF84 (Apr 28, 2010)

I stopped by my Target today and saw the display. They had an end cap set up with a display/non-working kindle and a poster type sign up behind it. And, below there were two nearly empty shelves. They had four different covers out, but only had one of each. I'm not sure if that's all they ever had, or perhaps they have sold a bunch.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I was in my local one today and it was there. To be honest, I didn't notice if there was signage there or not as I was more focused on the actual device. It was right on the endcap leading into the electronics dept. I did notice some of the shelves below it were partially empty so don't know if the stuff sold or they just haven't gotten everything out yet.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I went to Target today and we don't have a display set up for the Kindle. Not sure if they are planning on getting one, I am thinking probably not. I didn't even bother asking anyone about it. I would be neat to see though.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I went by mine a few days ago and she said they'd have them today. Went in today and the two people in electronics didn't know what I was talking about. <sigh> no display or anything. Hopefully they'll figure it out eventually and get them set up.
> 
> Hubs suggested I make a bunch of Kindleboards business cards and take them in to Target


That is a great idea to make a bunch of Kindleboard business cards.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Went to my local Target today (not just to look for Kindle). No dice. I didn't ask because I was in a hurry and very tired. If they don't have them the next time I go, I'll ask someone. I live in a very rural area and we don't get the new stuff until it becomes old stuff!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

The Kindle 2 display was setup, but virtually no accessories on display.  The Kindle looked so lonely without accessories.

But I did watch the demo for a short time, and the Kindle does have the 2.5 update installed.  Also, you can't over ride the demo, not even by turning the Kindle off.  In fact the Kindle won't turn off during the demo.

It is on a long cable, but what's the point in holding it if you can't explore and read with it?  In my humble opinion, the demo after a point does a disservice to selling the Kindle.  When I went to Best Buy, I played with the Nook for a good half hour and was able to go through the whole device to understand it better,which is how I learn best.  Amazon really needs to set the demo up to run until someone pushes a button.  Then after the person goes away to buy a Kindle of course, the demo can start up again after five or ten minutes.  I don't know about other people, but demos don't hold my attention span for very long.

Gene


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Didn't see any display in my local Target (Anchorage, AK)...


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn't see any today in Springfield, IL. either.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Stopped by during my lunch hour as we have a Target pretty much across the street from work.  The display was pretty dull but it was odd to see the flashing demo model.  It was hidden along side the Soney reader's cool sleek black display (although the two display models were unresponsive and off).  The ereaders are literally in the very back corner of the store and small.  Saw a few boxes of the Sony, but no Kindle boxes...is that a good sign?

Tris


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

SarahDF84 said:


> I stopped by my Target today and saw the display. They had an end cap set up with a display/non-working kindle and a poster type sign up behind it. And, below there were two nearly empty shelves. They had four different covers out, but only had one of each. I'm not sure if that's all they ever had, or perhaps they have sold a bunch.


Same at my local Target - a non-working Kindle running a demo program, on a back end cap (where sale items are usually stocked), with 2 empty shelves below, except for 2 covers as the only accessories. Down the middle of that aisle was a Sony eReader selection, with 2 different models (PocketReader and TouchScreen versions) with actual working units that potential customers can use and browse - certainly a smarter marketing setup by Sony.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Shall check tomorrow. I love target!!! Such cute accessories to buy..


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect one reason they have the demo program running is that people will start playing with it and end up getting it all jacked up - especially if they figure out how to get online (which one would hope would be disabled on a demo unit).  I haven't been to Target this week, but the last couple of times I was there I checked out the Sony reader display - the pocket reader hasn't been running at all either time - and I've seen Sony readers more than once in other stores that were frozen on one screen.  Not really impressive to a potential buyer...

I think the big thing for people who've never really seen one is to see an eInk screen, to hold it in their hands (hopefully) and see how it feels to hold it and to read on it, even if you're reading the demo program.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Two Target stores nearish me. . . .one you have to pay to park so I didn't bother to go in there. . .the other has always had Sonys though not very prominently diplayed.  Could find no Kindles the other day, and didn't have time to stop and ask.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

The Target here in Billings (Heights), MT has the display up with a few accessories.  The guy working in that department yesterday told me that they hadn't actually brought the kindles out into stock yet.  The display one was there and looks cool.  But, of course, it isn't a working model - display only.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Well it's not very well publicized..my sister works at corporate Target and she didn't even know they were getting the Kindle! This from the girl who tracked all 6 of her son's favorite toy parts and MADE ME DRIVE ALL OVER THE PLACE to get this special "model" so I know she is usually in the "know" and to top it off she shops there all the time in Mpls. 

I haven't checked my store near me but it's always very lame..they run out of stuff all the time and much of the time the shelves look sort of empty (except for things like kitchen items and baby stuff (probably because there is a Babies R Us next door!)


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

We've had Kindle displays for quite some time here in Florida... I've been checking them out hoping for a good deal on the Belkin Kindle light -- it's VERY nice. I did pick up a really nice Belkin Kindle sleeve in a dark plum color -- that has an outside zippered pocket to slip in the charger and a light...

It's this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003CIPRZA/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=electronics

It was 29.99 at Target.

Meanwhile, I can only imagine that the Kindle display units will end up destroyed as have the Sony Readers -- I saw one that looked like it had been turned into an Etch-a-Sketch presumably by some out of control kid. All of the units were placed low enough down that they were in easy reach of kids.. a mistake IMO.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> The Kindle 2 display was setup, but virtually no accessories on display. The Kindle looked so lonely without accessories.
> 
> But I did watch the demo for a short time, and the Kindle does have the 2.5 update installed. Also, you can't over ride the demo, not even by turning the Kindle off. In fact the Kindle won't turn off during the demo.
> 
> It is on a long cable, but what's the point in holding it if you can't explore and read with it?


The one at my Target has a box in the center of the home screen that says "demo model only" (white on black background) and none of the buttons work or anything. You can't actually USE it at all, just look at a screen with some normal text in the background and the "demo model only" box in the foreground.

Also, the tension on the cable that holds the Kindle to the display is so high, the Kindle itself feels much heavier than it actually is.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Was at another Target tonight and they had the display but not much else. I saw tags for 7 items on the shelves underneath the demo but only 3 items were there.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Looked at my Target tonight and found them in the newly remodeled electronics section. It was an end cap with the demo model displayed and a few silicon type covers. The kid working Electroniccs if I was looking at the "Amazon". I told him I'm a dork and just wanted to take a picture of the display. I think I scared him away... He did point out that they have many in stock in a locked cabinet and that he thought they're supposed to be getting a new glass case for them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle display was up at the Target I went to in NW Florida today.  I like the Speck covers they have, nice to be able to see the covers in person.  They didn't have all the covers in, though - like Rye said, there were more tags than covers.  I didn't ask any questions.  

I also went by B&N to get the code for this week's free e-book download, and I sure do like some of their Nook covers...


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Jeff B. is missing a GOLDEN op.  He needs to offer to hire some of us to go hang around in Target and sell the things. I could sell a Kindle to a cow, I swear to god!


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

Below are some pictures of my local Target's kindle display. I apologize for the poor quality -- they came from my phone.




























As others have said, the demo unit is basically non-functional. It just flashes between a few different screens, showing the different font sizes that you can select etc.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh look! The demo unit has 2.5.2 upgrade.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

from the Super Target in East Dallas:


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was just at target and picked up the red Speck case I've been looking for. The display was much like the last two sets of photos and better than the one I saw at another target last week. I think Target is doing themselves a disservice by not stocking the these displays better. It looks like jasonrw's photos show the Kindle on the shelf. I haven't seen any actual Kindles on the shelf at the local targets. With all the empty shelf space on a lot of these displays, it makes this rollout look rushed and disorganized. Target and Amazon might have done better by waiting a few weeks and presenting a more available product and accessories.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

vrc84 said:


> I was just at target and picked up the red Speck case I've been looking for. The display was much like the last two sets of photos and better than the one I saw at another target last week. I think Target is doing themselves a disservice by not stocking the these displays better. It looks like jasonrw's photos show the Kindle on the shelf. I haven't seen any actual Kindles on the shelf at the local targets. With all the empty shelf space on a lot of these displays, it makes this rollout look rushed and disorganized. Target and Amazon might have done better by waiting a few weeks and presenting a more available product and accessories.


Interesting... I've been to 2 Target stores this week and both have had Kindle's on the shelf. One I was at today also had Sony readers on the bottom shelf along with Kindle's.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> from the Super Target in East Dallas:


This is exactly the display at the Target in Hillsboro, OR that I frequent the most. Except the accessories on the shelf below were on the bottom shelf, and the middle shelf was empty. Made it look like they'd sold out.

The Sony Reader display is immediately behind this inside the aisle. No where near as visible.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

We have 3 targets.. 1 has it and as for about a month now. SuperTarget did not have it the other day and the 3rd target I have not been to to see it has it. But then again I am in Florida.. Hope it arrives to your local targets soon. They have some pretty interesting cases (plastic and binder type cases) on display


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Stopped in the Target closest to us - in Central PA near the Lycoming Mall in Muncy (close to Williamsport). No Kindle display but I did notice that the Sony display's units were dead. I asked the electronics guy if he knew when they would be getting the Kindle. Response was "The WHAT?" I told him the e-reader from Amazon. He said he had never heard of it, but that he doubted they would be getting it soon as "We're behind in everything here - there's a LOT we don't have!" Great salesman, huh?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

The picture Geoffrey posted looks just about identical to my Target's Kindle display, minus the accessories on the bottom shelf.  The bottom shelf at my Target consists of boxes of other electronics.  I'm just assuming that they haven't received Kindle cases yet.  Overall, the display is pretty underwhelming.  I hope they "jazz" it up a bit.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Yesterday at our Target (Plymouth Meeting, PA) I noticed the display kindle had the "critical battery" message displayed. I investigated. It was plugged in, but there was no amber light. I found a worker and told him the Kindle wasn't charging, and was running out of power, probably because either the charger was bad or the outlet was bad but who knows. He INSISTED that the "critical battery" message was just "one of the screens the demo unit cycles through." I said that was a pretty lame screen to display, plus, it wasn't that, because I'd been eyeing the thing off and on for the past 10 minutes and that was all it was displaying. He didn't want to believe me though, so, whatever. too bad. Nothing they can really do about it though - there is no other outlet near the display and I'm pretty sure it's the outlet that's the problem because I tried plugging something else into it and it didn't work either


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I did see in our local ad yesterday they are advertising it now so maybe the stores will have them in.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I went to a Target today with my mom. We bought a K for my dad. The Electronics guy says each shipment has had 20 Kindles in it, and they are working on their 4th shipment this week.
The display one had 2.5 (or 2.5.2) because it showed all the new sizes of fonts, but the ones in the boxes were 2.3.3... So, after charging, and then loading about 150 books, I popped on here to find the update to do it manually like I did mine last week, and WOOHOO Amazon had the update on their page, so it only took 1 update, not 3.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So much for my Target having a clue. I was back in there today and stopped by the display. Apparently the manager thought the display was too bare with only 4-5 speck cases and no Kindles (they're in one of those glass lock boxes) and decided to added cases and charges for the Sony. That'll be fun to see people by that stuff and figure out it doesn't work with the Kindle.


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I wonder if Target HQ & Amazon are paying attention to these stores? I'd bet that Amazon has given something to Target in order to create these displays. I wonder how they'd react to Sony readers being stocked where their products should be? Or to the electronics department associates who have no idea what the product is or does? 

Regardless, it's great to hear that the stores have been successful enough to be on the fourth shipment.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I posted this in another thread, but I think it belongs better here. 

I sought out the Kindle display at my local Target yesterday. There was none. What they did was take five or six Kindles in their cardboard boxes and put them on the bottom shelves of the Sony  Reader display. There weren't even any price stickers on the Kindles. So if you looked at that display, you'd see a non-functioning Sony Reader, a shelf with Readers in boxes with price stickers, and a bottom shelf full of cardboard boxes that have Amazon printed on them. It was pathetic. 

I went to the cash register area in electronics. There were a minimum of three, maybe four employees standing around discussing the Lakers/Celtics game. A manager-type was at the desk doing paperwork. I asked her if they had a Kindle display. She seemed to not really know the term "Kindle." I had to repeat myself and some guy who worked there was like, yeah, I put them over there with the e-books. I asked if they were going to get  a display, and the manager-type said someone would probably set it up in a couple of weeks. 

Really How about getting one of these basketball fans on it right now? So, so unprofessional. I would not be happy if I were Amazon.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The only person who probably has any clue how this should be set up is the District Manager, and they will usually be in charge of dozens of stores.  So until a District Manager comes in and sees it's set up wrong then I'm betting all of these stores will have it wrong.  I'm sure Amazon would not be happy to see Sony product on their endcap.  Basically, if they're anything like every other retail store I've worked in, they get a floor map with a diagram for each endcap and a list of items to put on that endcap.  Unfortunately you don't always get all the product you need for them so you try to make them look better by adding other things.  In a case like this you just can't do that because there is nothing else that would fit there.

So I'm figuring that's the only exposure besides maybe a memo that these store managers have gotten.  They probably forwarded it to the area manager then they just filtered the instructions for setting up the display to their supervisors and employees.  So yeah, I really doubt they're going to ever learn about the Kindle unless Amazon physically sends out training teams which I'm sure would have to pay for the hours they use in their training.  This is why I didn't want it in Target, like I said before.  Kindles need to be, and I hate to sound snotty or pretentious here, but they need to be in a higher class of store.  I shop in Target too, but it's not the place to go if you want to ask the employees questions about things.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I went to Target today and it did have a display, such that it was.  One Kindle locked into some kind of demo.  Two unattractive Spec (I think) cases.  And a bunch of toys and other junk people had sat on the otherwise empty lower shelves.

Amazon and Target are really making a mistake by not putting out a functioning Kindle.  I know I ordered mine sight unseen, but within 5 minutes of taking it out of the box and seeing how intuitive all the buttons are is what really "sold" it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw the Target ad in one of our stores in town and was very unimpressed with it. Demo one on display and a couple of covers...that was it for the endcap display. It wouldn't have grabbed my attention at all, in fact if I wasn't actually looking for it I doubt I would have even seen it. The Sony readers were about 5 aisles away so if someone was looking for a book reader they likely would have missed either the Sony or Kindle because they weren't even in the same area. I'm not sure demo units that aren't fully functioning would entice anyone to buy it, but maybe if they were wanting to see the size and feel of it, it would be helpful. I agree with Scheherazade above...I think having them in Target kind of "cheapens" them since people cannot answer questions about them or know how they work, but I guess it must be good for sales or they wouldn't have put them in Targets nationwide.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I went to my local Target yesterday and I was shocked at what a terrible display the Kindle had. It is sad and if given the choice by just seeing the display I would had bought the Sony,lol. At least the Sony works. There were a few covers but nothing much extra around either. Not much info to get from that display either. I really hope they do something else soon or add to it as it would not have helped me decide.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to Target yesterday and the display was improved. They had covers on the shelf below the kindle which was empty the last time I was there. Hopefully Amazon will help them create a better display. I actually wonder if Amazon realizes that the display isn't really appealing.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I said this on the other Target thread, but I think one of the things we can see from these discussions of displays in stores (not just the Kindle displays, but Best Buy's iPad displays as another example) is that it can vary widely from store to store.  Kindle's only been in Target for a couple of weeks.  B&N has figured out a better way to display the Nook in their stores (at least in the one near me) since last fall.  Amazon & Target probably will too given a little time to have everything in store - the nationwide rollout happened pretty quickly on the heels of the limited trial in south Florida - and Amazon's new to having a physical presence.  I'm guessing there's a bit of a learning curve here.  We're tough critics because we love our Kindles and want them to succeed as much as possible.  But I think we ought to give Amazon and Target some time to get their inventory & displays up to speed across the board.  If BTackitt's Target  sold over 60 in a week, something's working.  Of course the location of the Target will factor into that too.

I think Target was a good choice for getting Kindle in front of the most people possible outside of maybe Walmart.  There's always Sears or JC Penney, I suppose - but I'd bet there are more Targets than either of those.  And I'm not sure you'd have a big difference in Kindle knowledge there.  They could've tried making deals with a lot of different stores in different areas, but that seems like a bit of a logistical nightmare.  Kohl's and Belk have both advertised an e-Reader in the past week - the Pandigital and the Delstar.  If I went to either store and asked about them, I'm guessing I'd get a deer-in-the-headlights look.  And (to me) Target is a better idea than B&N putting Nooks in Best Buy - if an area has a Best Buy, there's a good chance they also have a B&N - in fact our B&N & BB are right across the street from each other here and I've seen that in other places too.

In the end, time will tell.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the best place for the Kindle would have been Best Buy.  It's a destination that people go to for electronics and bigger ticket items.  I tend to go to Target for quick things and (used to anyway) DVDs and the like.  I definitely prefer Target over Wal-Mart but neither is on my "I'm going to go spend $250 on electronics." destination list.  I just think Best Buy attracts the type of buyers that they want for this thing.  I also think if they -are- going to have it in a Target, then at least get some sort of advertising in the section with the DTBs.  That's a big advantage that Best Buy doesn't have.  They have a book section, but they're not taking advantage of the crossover.

Maybe Amazon just needs to start opening some B&Ms like Apple did.  I'd love to have an Amazon store in town.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I think the best place for the Kindle would have been Best Buy. It's a destination that people go to for electronics and bigger ticket items. I tend to go to Target for quick things and (used to anyway) DVDs and the like. I definitely prefer Target over Wal-Mart but neither is on my "I'm going to go spend $250 on electronics." destination list. I just think Best Buy attracts the type of buyers that they want for this thing. I also think if they -are- going to have it in a Target, then at least get some sort of advertising in the section with the DTBs. That's a big advantage that Best Buy doesn't have. They have a book section, but they're not taking advantage of the crossover.
> 
> Maybe Amazon just needs to start opening some B&Ms like Apple did. I'd love to have an Amazon store in town.


That's great - aside from the fact that Nook AND Sony are already in Best Buy - IF you live where there's a Best Buy - there are a lot more Targets than Best Buys, though. And as far as information from sales people goes, my husband has often said that he knows more about computers than the people working at Best Buy. Heck, even I've listened to them and thought "Well that's not right..." Next time I'm there I'm going to ask the first salesperson who asks "Can I help you?" about the Nook and see what kind of response I get. If they ask - it seems like when I'm looking at that or the Sony they kind of hurry past with a "Please-don't-ask-me-about-those-things" air about them.

If people were to be at a Best Buy (or anywhere) and had all three in hand, it would be interesting to see which would sell the best. Much as some are thrown off by the keyboard on the Kindle, I've found it's much more intuitive to use right off the bat than the other two.

I'm a little surprised that there's no mention on the Kindle page on Amazon that it's available for seeing in person at Target since so many people balk at the idea of buying it sight unseen. And you're right about the placement in the Target stores - both our local Targets have the electronics and book sections right next to each other - putting the Kindle and Sony readers at the edge of the electronics section right by the books would make a lot more sense.


----------



## ilovemydx (Jun 10, 2010)

I have!  I was so excited to see it!!! I was a little disappointed with the plastic one they had there because you could not really "use" it.  It just flashed through screens of what you could do with it.  I also wish they had a DX on display, that's what I have and I may be a little biased    In any case, I am so glad that people will be able to touch and hold it as well as see how it works  yay for Kindle!!!!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I went to target today.  The price drop was not indicated.  I was surprised.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Next time I'm there I'm going to ask the first salesperson who asks "Can I help you?" about the Nook and see what kind of response I get. If they ask - it seems like when I'm looking at that or the Sony they kind of hurry past with a "Please-don't-ask-me-about-those-things" air about them.


You kind of have to shop around at Best Buy and go in with a little knowledge yourself to find a knowledgeable person, but you're more likely to find a geek who got the job there because he loves tech than at Target. I got some really good advice at Best Buy just the other day from a guy about my next TV I want to get. I knew enough to know he knew what he was talking about so I was able to trust him on the bits I needed answering.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

just a heads-up, I was at my local target tonight and the price has dropped to $189.


----------



## SharonK (May 19, 2010)

When I was in Target last week, I made a point of looking for the Kindle display.  It was on an end cap and wasn't a real Kindle, just one of the display models that showed you pictures and didn't really tell you that much.  There were one or two covers.  I found a salesperson and asked them what they could tell me about the Kindle.  Totally blank, huh?, type of response.  He did say that the covers just hadn't arrived as yet and more would be coming in.  I let him know I was a Kindle reader and if I gave him some information would that be helpful.  He said they couldn't hand anything out, but he could put in on "the  clipboard" for all the clerks to see.  I thought it might help.  I'm not the most knowledgeable person since I've only had mine a month.  But I keep asking questions and most of the time I get my answers.  

S.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Stopped by my local Target and sure enough, there they were. $189, too.

I am soooooo saving my pennies. Reading Kindle books on my iPod just isn't going to cut it.


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

It's a great thing to save for! I hope that you really enjoy it when you get it


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

jasonrw said:


> just a heads-up, I was at my local target tonight and the price has dropped to $189.


Oh, wow. Is that what the Kindle display looks like? I wouldn't know since my local target _doesn't have one_! :grumble:


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe we need to get all gussied up and head to the Targets with a clipboard and look very serious as we peruse the Kindle display then ask questions about it.  Then we can introduce ourselves as secret shoppers and tell them what they need to do to improve their knowledge and the display.  Of course we wouldn't say we were from Amazon and the secret would be that we're not secret shoppers.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I found this shirt so we can look all official and stuff...


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I stopped by our target and the encap looked to be about the same as the one jasonrw posted.  Hopefully they will do a better job and once the product starts moving realize what a gold mine they have!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

911jason said:


> I found this shirt so we can look all official and stuff...


It needs to say "SEKRIT SHOPPER" or they might figure us out!


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I'd love to have an Amazon store in town.


I hope they never open an Amazon anything in my state -- and perhaps, you might not really want one either because in most states, if there's a brick and mortar division in your state you will pay sales tax on EVERYTHING you buy from Amazon, whether or not you buy it online or in the store.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This is true.  I'd love for there to be an Amazon store out in International Waters off the coast of my state.  I'm betting that's why Amazon hasn't done it, I hadn't even though of that.  But if North Carolina manages to get people to pay back taxes on purchases then I bet every state will follow suit and we'll be taxed on it anyway.  Until then... yeah, they can keep themselves a non-entity in VA and NC.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Stopped at the Kindle display this morning at my local Target. It does have a sign showing $189, but says "for a limited time". They also had 2 different Belkin sleeves, one with an outside pocket. The cases that I'd seen before were gone. Hopefully, this means they're selling. Even though I was going to beg DH to let me get the one with the stand today....


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just looked at our Sunday Target sales ad this morning.  It still shows the higher price for the Kindle 2.  Is Target hoping customers are oblivious to the lower online Amazon price?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

No, I think that's probably because they print their ads up a few weeks in advance. If anything, this probably proves that Amazon lowered the price as a direct response to the Nook's lower price announcement.


----------



## noallatin (Jun 26, 2010)

Best Buy's ad has the same problem.  It lists the Nook as $259.  I think the price changes caught a lot of people by surptise.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

If you look at the ad online, it says $259, but if you place your mouse over the picture it says $189. I think the price change happened after the ads went to print so Target kinda got left behind. The display at our store says $189 reduced from $259.


----------



## PCBsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

Just saw the Kindle display in our neighborhood Target.  The non-functioning demo's screen was covered with horizontal and vertical lines.  I'd never buy one based on that.  I wonder how many they are selling?


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

I went to a Target today in Traverse City, Michigan and I asked the gentleman in the electronics department if they had the Kindle. He took me to a very non impressive display and pointed to it and then told me that they had sold out of them the day they received them. I don't think he really knew what they were by the sounds of it.


----------

